# Sir Winstons



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Was wondering what everybody thinks about the Sir Winstons that are shipping right now. It's the one "must try" that I have yet to try. Thanks in advance for any and all input!

John


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wish i could help you, john.

<threadjack>
had anything from that box split you were just in?
</threadjack>


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

IHT said:


> wish i could help you, john.
> 
> <threadjack>
> had anything from that box split you were just in?
> </threadjack>


  I absolutely love the Slippery Slope!! A buddy from the cigar shop just ordered a box of Sir Winstons. He's going to split it with me (very cool). But here's the great part- I'm probably going to order a box myself, along with my usual order, tomorrow! :r *I haven't even tried the stinkin' cigar yet, and I'm already set to pull the trigger on a fairly expensive box of 'em!* :r It's just too funny. I really shouldn't bitch abouot my girlfriend and her shoes!

Oh, and IHT, no, I have not tried any of our box split. I'm trying to hold off for a couple more weeks. Probably sometime between Christmas & New Years Day. I'll try and post a review, but mine are pretty crappy.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I just smoked one 2 weeks ago... I think it was very similar with the H. Upmann Magnum 46... But sir Winston was ofcourse a larger cigar... I think I will get H. Upmann Magnum 46 in the future... if I had to choose...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

IMHO the SW is the most refined cigar in the Upmann line up, and one of the most refined churchills coming out of Cuba today.

This is a very deceiving cigar. It can be somewhat mild and one dimensional when tasted young.....under 5 plus years. This cigar does gain strength in flavor and complexities as it grows older. I have some from the 70's that are absolutely phenomenal.....extremely complex and flavorful.

Have patience with this cigar and you will be well rewarded!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I have limited experience with this cigar. I think Bruce hit the nail right on the head. It is a refined cigar that is very complex. The recent ones I had were a bit mild for my tastes, but the ones I had from the early 90's were richer and deeper. Given the price however, not worth it to me. You may like them though, worth a try. Other than the #2, I'm not a huge Upmann fan. I enjoy Punch or S.L.R. Churchills (cabs) more, and they are cheaper. I don't know if I have just had bad luck, but I've had a lot of draw problems with the Sir Winston also.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

The Sir Winston is like the Cohiba of the H. Upmann line. A cut above the rest in terms of age, complexity, smoothness, character. It smokes like it's a mature cigar. :w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

motortown said:


> I'll try and post a review, but mine are pretty crappy.


so are mine. i'm long-winded and they are full of :BS most of the time.

as far as your ordering of cigars you've never had before. DO IT. you know they'll be awesome. if not, i'm sure someone will buy 5-packs off of you for what you paid for them.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

IHT said:


> so are mine. i'm long-winded and they are full of :BS most of the time.


Love the new smilie, eh? 

John


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Personally, I LOVE the Sir Winston. I've had many boxes, but I fail to see any similarity at all with the Mag 46.  

The SW, as was stated, is an elegant, subtle cigar. Very complex and ever changing. They always have a very nice background chocolate/cocoa note to them. This is a serious cigar, something to be savored. One of my all-time favorites. And I love the elegant presentation. Fits the cigar perfectly.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks, guys. All of the feedback is greatly appreciated. I was hoping that the Sir Winston would be similiar to the Mag 46, which I absolutely love! Oh, don't get me wrong. I don't want the _exact_ same cigar, but I think you know what I mean. Kind of like stepping up from a Party Short to a PDS4. 

I really enjoy the RyJ Churchill, and am just looking for something in that size that's a little fuller than that stick. I had a Punch a while back, but it was an extremely tight draw. That seems to be a recurring problem whenever I try a churchill or double corona (although I have a box of the RyJ Chrchlls that are the bomb!). I'll give you guys an idea of what I like.

My favorite corona gordas would be: the Siglo IV, the Mag 46 and the Punch Punch.

My favorite robustos would be: the PDS4, CoRos & JL2s (of course!), followed by the old standbys, the RASS & the VRFs, along with the BRCs.

Torpedoes & Belicosos would be: the Monte 2, the Diplomaticos 2, and the Sancho Panza Beli.

I know a lot of our good friends out there are shipping fantastic Churchill and Double Corona samplers. I may just go that route for now. As always, any advice, wisdom or suggestions from the other LLGs out there is always greatly, greatly appreciated.

Happy Holidays to All!!

Thanks Again,
John


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

motortown said:


> Love the new smilie, eh?
> 
> John


you ain't :BS i love it! 

i would like a few more though. the soapbox one is a little old and nobody uses it much (the cussing one is good enough). the sleeping one sucks, the rasta is cool, but rarely used.

now, for some really cool smileys, CW has a ton of 'em. i love their "dark side" and lipsmackin smilies. plus the "bowdown" is cool...


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Seriously, if you're looking for a cigar that has anything near the strength (nicotine-wise) of a Mag 46, you'll be disappointed in the Sir Winston in that regard. But in the flavor department, you'll be more than happy. 

Personally, if you like the RyJ Churchill, I think you'll enjoy the SW. But again, it's an elegant, almost understated cigar. If you want the kick of a PSD#4 or Partagas Short, you'll be disappointed, and probably should look elsewhere.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

cazadore said:


> Personally, if you like the RyJ Churchill, I think you'll enjoy the SW. But again, it's an elegant, almost understated cigar. If you want the kick of a PSD#4 or Partagas Short, you'll be disappointed, and probably should look elsewhere.


Right on here!

The Sir Winnie is best known for its flavor & complexity not its oomph!! [To me it tastes like the tobacco in there has been aged three years before rolling -- does anyone here at CS concur?].


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Right on here!
> 
> The Sir Winnie is best known for its flavor & complexity not its oomph!! [To me it tastes like the tobacco in there has been aged three years before rolling -- does anyone here at CS concur?].


Well, well! Looks like I'm gonna _love_ the Sir Winston. If it's a more "refined" cigar, then I'm all for it. But I'm also in search of a nice churchill or double corona that packs a little more power than the RyJ. Nothing that'll knock me on my can, but I think you know what I mean!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Try the Punch Monarca (Churchill Tubed) [*Mmm!! *   :w ]. It's got strength, intensity, character and just enough size to enjoy. Any bigger and you would end up on your butt.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

If you're lookinf for a churchill with some kick, and like that floral, sweet Punch profile, the Monarcas are a good choice. A bit stronger than the regular Punch Churchills. 

But if you want something with a decent kick, I would highly recommend the Bolivar Coronas Gigante. To me, they are by far the strongest regular production churchill.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

cazadore said:


> But if you want something with a decent kick, I would highly recommend the Bolivar Coronas Gigante. To me, they are by far the strongest regular production churchill.


Is that a cigar that needs a fair amount of age? I had one last Winter that really didn't impress me. It might've been a little young, though.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

motortown said:


> Is that a cigar that needs a fair amount of age? I had one last Winter that really didn't impress me. It might've been a little young, though.


Boli C.G. is my favorite churchill, and I agree the strongest one out there. I have some from 02 (cab sel.) that are very good. Shoot me a p.m. with your address and I'll be glad to send you one to try.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cazadore said:


> If you're lookinf for a churchill with some kick, and like that floral, sweet Punch profile, the Monarcas are a good choice. A bit stronger than the regular Punch Churchills.
> 
> But if you want something with a decent kick, I would highly recommend the Bolivar Coronas Gigante. To me, they are by far the strongest regular production churchill.


I wasn't aware there was a difference in blends in the Punch churchills and the tubed churchills? Iv'e smoked both and havn't noticed. The Bolivar tubed churchills and the reg Boli C.G. don't taste any different to me either.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I wasn't aware there was a difference in blends in the Punch churchills and the tubed churchills? Iv'e smoked both and havn't noticed. The Bolivar tubed churchills and the reg Boli C.G. don't taste any different to me either.


The Boli churchills, to me, don't taste any different at all between the tubed and non-tubed.

On the other hand, while I've heard it said that the Punch Churchill and the Monarca are the same cigar, I find there is a difference in taste, with the Punch Monarca having a somewhat deeper, a bit more complex taste to it. Perhaps this is due to the nature of aging in a tube vs. box aging rather than an actual difference in the blend.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> The Boli churchills, to me, don't taste any different at all between the tubed and non-tubed.
> 
> On the other hand, while I've heard it said that the Punch Churchill and the Monarca are the same cigar, I find there is a difference in taste, with the Punch Monarca having a somewhat deeper, a bit more complex taste to it. Perhaps this is due to the nature of aging in a tube vs. box aging rather than an actual difference in the blend.


It's possible. The cabinets on some cigars seem to taste a little different, but apparently there is no difference in blend, just how the cigars age in cabs.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Punch Churchills and Monarcas (tubed) are two completely different cigars......different blend and flavor. The Monarcas are a smaller production run and are currently on the discontinued list.
A superior cigar compared to the Punch Churchill IMHO.

I have seen the regular Punch Churchill packaged in tubos. I think this was for primarily for a certain market (UK perhaps?).


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce said:


> I have seen the regular Punch Churchill packaged in tubos. I think this was for primarily for a certain market (UK perhaps?).


I've heard that. Tried to get one once but ended up with just a regular Punch Churcill sans tube.

But I'm very sad to hear that the Monarca is now on the endangered list. :fu 
Darn!! Spoiling a good thing!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce said:


> Punch Churchills and Monarcas (tubed) are two completely different cigars......different blend and flavor. The Monarcas are a smaller production run and are currently on the discontinued list.
> A superior cigar compared to the Punch Churchill IMHO.
> 
> I have seen the regular Punch Churchill packaged in tubos. I think this was for primarily for a certain market (UK perhaps?).


Very Interesting. I don't think I've ever had a Monarca then. The Punch tubed Churchills Iv'e smoked, have come from the U.K. Now that you mention it, I don't think I have seen them elswhere. When were the Monarcas produced last?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> When were the Monarcas produced last?


There are a few of them still out there.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Mo,
Does the band on the Monarcas look different than the regular Punch band? I remember ordering some Punch C-hill singles in tubes a few years ago from Mitch, and when they arrived they had a plain brown and white band that I had never seen before. I asked him about it and he didn't know what I was talking about. Maybe I was sent Monarcas instead of the tubed c-hills? Anyway, I really don't remember them being much different, but this was 4 or 5 years ago. I do remember having to age them about 6 months before they started tasting ok.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Mo,
> Does the band on the Monarcas look different than the regular Punch band? I remember ordering some Punch C-hill singles in tubes a few years ago from Mitch, and when they arrived they had a plain brown and white band that I had never seen before. I asked him about it and he didn't know what I was talking about. Maybe I was sent Monarcas instead of the tubed c-hills? Anyway, I really don't remember them being much different, but this was 4 or 5 years ago. I do remember having to age them about 6 months before they started tasting ok.


The Punch Monarca, and the H. Upmann Monarca for that matter, both have brown & white bands reminescent of the old MC bands. Here's a picture I found. I think the shadow from the flash makes the cigars look like they're bent.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

There was a batch of Monarcas that had the regular Punch band on it. This is when they were first became readily available again. The first time I saw them with the brown bands again was in Havana back in 2001. These were very scarce on the Island at that time
These were an extremely hard to find cigar back in the 90's........at one time I thought I would only see these in my dreams!


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Bruce said:


> There was a batch of Monarcas that had the regular Punch band on it. This is when they were first became readily available again. The first time I saw them with the brown bands again was in Havana back in 2001. These were very scarce on the Island at that time
> These were an extremely hard to find cigar back in the 90's........at one time I thought I would only see these in my dreams!


bruce is correct - i have 1999 boxes with both bands


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I guess I have smoked the Monarcas. I don't remember what the tube looked like, but thats the brown bands they had. At the time I did not know there were two punch c-hills and had just ordered some to give away as Christmas gifts. Maybe they were out of reg tubed c-hills, or maybe whoever did the order just sent me the wrong ones? Is there a price difference?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> The Punch Monarca, and the H. Upmann Monarca for that matter, both have brown & white bands reminescent of the old MC bands. Here's a picture I found. I think the shadow from the flash makes the cigars look like they're bent.


Mo, That picture is making me drool! I ordered a box of reg. Punch C-Hills a few days ago. Can't wait to try one, it's been a while. Not the strongest cigar, but I love the woodsy,sweet, earthy taste. The aroma is quite nice too!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

fred/mo,

care to give a BOTL a grant of about 5G's? that way i can get about 1/4 of the way to where you guys are sittin?

:c


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

IHT said:


> fred/mo,
> 
> care to give a BOTL a grant of about 5G's? that way i can get about 1/4 of the way to where you guys are sittin?
> 
> :c


Hey Boys,

I'll save you guys a thousand bucks and do it for 4k! :r

John


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> fred/mo,
> 
> care to give a BOTL a grant of about 5G's? that way i can get about 1/4 of the way to where you guys are sittin?
> 
> :c


Greg,
I'm small time with my reg inventory of 20-30 boxes of mostly recent Cubans. Mo's got a friggin closet with a about 10 thousand cigars, and Bruce is smoking $500.00/stick Dunhill cabinettas and Estupendos like I smoke $5.00 Boli petits.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

The knowledge and experience on this thread certainly reached gorilla status. 
.
My goals is to be known as Mini-Mo...or that Bruce5 almost knows 1/10 of what that Bruce knows. 
.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Dudes, we're all giants in our own boots.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Mo's right......it's all good!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Dudes, we're all giants in our own boots.


I guess it just depends on your perspective. Compared to Mo and Bruce5 its like I just started smoking yesterday. But compare myself to the guys I work with and its like I'm the guru of cigars cause I have more than 10 cigars at my house.

It all just depends on who you're talking to.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> It all just depends on who you're talking to.


So true!!

I may look big to some of you, but I know of others (right on this board -- I think you know who you are) whose purchases far outsize mine. They just don't flash pictures of closets like me.  
But seriously, I've heard, through a most reliable source, that one herf in particular once plopped down $10,000 (that's right 4 zeros) on an order that included MANY Havanas.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Damn! 10 G's on an order! Now that's what I call pulling the trigger, more like launching the nukes


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Damn! 10 G's on an order! Now that's what I call pulling the trigger, more like launching the nukes


Yup!!
He's a big Gorilla!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

You know what they say about guys who drive Hummers or have really large humidors....


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Brandon said:


> You know what they say about guys who drive Hummers or have really large humidors....


..They spend a lot on gas and smoke a lot of cigars :r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Dudes, we're all giants in our own boots.


Kind of like we're all legends in our own minds?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Brandon said:


> You know what they say about guys who drive Hummers or have really large humidors....


.
Yeah, they are trying to make up for their petite corona.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> Yeah, they are trying to make up for their petite corona.


Hehehe :r


----------

